# Best in MN?



## Jcampbell (Jan 24, 2006)

Didnt get drawn for this year. Fortunately we have the option of surplus licences or the archery only season. Just trying to pick an area for one of these options. I know the south eastern corner of MN tends to yield the most success for hunters. Does anyone know what area had the highest success rate in 05' for MN?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Look on the MN DNR website and they will tell you. In SE MN there is alot of pressure. Gobblers that time of year are hard to hunt. You almost need to know there pattern and just get a head of them or wait them out in an area. I have not had sucess in the late seasons the past two seasons.....but I did get drawn for the first season this year.....they don't stand a chance!


----------

